# Christmas Question for Parents



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Am I being stupid? Alec is 8 years old and so far we haven't watched Miracle on 34th Street with him. We feel that it gives away the secret of Santa. We want to watch it with him when he no longer believes.

They are planning to watch it in class at school tomorrow (the remake, not the original) and I don't know what to do about it. I spoke to his teacher and told him that I might pull him out of school early.

Do you think the movie is appropriate for kids who still believe in Santa? I want to keep the Santa thing going as long as I can. I'm also afraid that the movie won't hold their attention and if they see the beginning and not the end, it ruins the entire message of the movie.

Help!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I am on your side. Bring him home early.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Take him out for lunch or do something special just the two of you


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I, too, would take him out of school, but I would tell him it is because you have a secret plan to do with him. Also be prepared that with his classmates seeing the movie, one of them might let the secret out. 

How old is this teacher? Does she realize the implications of what she is doing?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Take him out, trust your gut.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

The Spirit of Christmas is alive and well at our house. We have watched it, but you HAVE to watch the ending--school setting is probably not the best environment to get it either. I also made comments throughout about how some people lose faith and become sad. But, oh how the magic can change lives when you believe! We are also people who believe in the magic of Christmas filling the hearts of many. Santa is one way that magic is fulfilled (but only one).

I think keeping hope alive in every respect of life is important. I am sure you know what your child needs more than the teacher in this respect. Either way is fine as long as it is right for YOUR child.

My two cents...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ivy, I watched it with Jack...and he totally believes! But I agree...he's got to watch the end. I'd probably prefer watching it at home with him than him seeing it at school. Some kids grow up too fast, and I can only imagine what they would be saying at school with that movie on. And, wow...he's still in school? Our kids got out Friday.

BTW, we are totally digging the Elf on the Shelf. I got a guy at work to call and leave a message on the answering machine saying that he understands Bernard (the name my kids gave the elf) got here safely, and that he reported a good first day, etc. They were amazed...I wish I could have filmed the looks on their faces when they heard that message.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Ivy-You're the mommy, do what you think is best. I'd hold onto the magic of Santa for as long as you can. Take him out of school and go Christmas shopping for someone special or have lunch, just the two of you.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivy, trust your instinct. It does have a good ending but can bring up many questions and comments in a school setting. My son is in 6th grade, and all of his friends are trying to convince him there's no Santa. I don't want the magic to end for him, although he now has questions and doubts. Take your son out for lunch or home for lunch and pick a different Christmas movie. (My son has walked in here three times while I have been writing this so I keep hiding this page....)Take Care,
Gina


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Alec told me this morning that he doesn't want to stay for the movie, so I am going to pick him up early. That was easy. I'm actually quite surprised they picked that movie. There was a choice of The Polar Express, Frosty The Snowman, The Grinch, and Miracle on 34th Street and majority won. Kids, go figure?


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

I totally agree! They are only young and have that sweet innocence once. Don't let the teacher decide when that is over.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My youngest son found out from his step-mother. :frusty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhh my... I am glad Alec is going to be saved from that horrible lie that there is no santa. I have to say that Miracle on 34th Street is my all time favorite Christmas movie of all time. (ok, I also like the more cynical home for the holidays) But that movie, both the new and the natalie woods version makes me "believe" everytime. 

When you are ready to tell Alec Ivy...MO34thS may be the way to go at home with you and your family and Gryff to make everything allright.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

All I know is that my kid came home at that age, and told me they saw the movie in school & "the secret was out" I would be SO angry!! That teacher would be getting a call from me.
Heck - my guys are 19 & 21 and not one of us has ever uttered the "not believer phrase"!! He live on in my household!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> My youngest son found out from his step-mother. :frusty:


Ooooh....I would have been furious! I, personally, plan to never admit that there isn't a Santa. He will live on in my house too, Laurie, well past the age when kids normally don't "believe" anymore.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

My daughters Dad doesn't celebrate holidays and so he told her when she was 5...I was heartbroken for her but after some long talks about the meaning and the spirit of Christmas she has decided that Santa is real and that she can believe as long as she wants to..Heck, I still believe


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

I would just like to say my son is 11 years old and to some point I think he still believes in Santa. I want to keep it that way as long as possible. He asked questions last year and this year he told me the kids at school said the parents put out the gifts. He then said I don't see how you could do that sleeping mom. I asked him did the kids still get presents from Santa and he said no and I told him that is because they do not believe. I said once you stop believing in Santa he no longer comes. So he says he believes. LOL!


----------

